# Review: D12-300 Basic Receiver



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Even though with HD being a primary focus of 2007.... and DVR's starting to be the norm, there is still a need for Standard Definition NON-DVR boxes.

(DirecTV classifies these as BASIC receivers).

Here is the newest to the Series: The D12-300:









Full Size


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Well... Let's start with the basics:

The Size:

10-1/4" Wide
2-3/8" Tall
7" Deep

I didn't weight it... but as long as have had DirecTV, this is by far the LIGHTEST receiver I have ever had. It feels to be about half as heavy as the D11.

The included remote is the standard RC23... but all the RC series remotes work with the unit. However, the unit is *NOT* RF compatible though.

As with most of the new receivers, it also comes with your standard phone, composite, and s-video cables. There was no RF "F-Connector" cable included.

You won't see it in the picture, but just like the D11, R15, HR20, H20... the now standard red-reset button is right behind the access card panel (right side of the unit).

When you turn the unit on... there is a fairly bright blue LED just to the LEFT of the power button.. but no other lights on the unit.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

The back panel of the unit:

Small
Large

The Connections:

FTM Compatible Satellite In
RF Out To TV
Off Air In
RF Channel 3/4 selector
Digital Audio Out (COAX)
S-Video Output QTY-1
Composit Video/Audio Out QTY-2
USB Port
RJ-11 Phone Jack
Two prong power connector

This receiver IS FTM compatible... however the current software version has it disabled.
It will be enabled in a future software update.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

And of course... was is the review with out some shots of the inside.


Entire Inside - Full Small
Processor - Full Small
Outputs- Full Small
Inputs- Full Small
Access Card- Full Small

The case is held on with three torx screws. Very straight forward to remove.
If you do try this... be carefull, as the edges are not "finished"... they are like the insides of most computer cases.
The edges if you are not carefull, could catch your skin the wrong way.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Some size comparisons to the D11

The unit is the same width and depth... but the D12 is "taller" then the D11

Stacked - Full Small
Processor - Full Small


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

The GUI:

Well simply put: If you seen a D10, D11, R15, H20, HR20.... you've seen the interface... I didn't re-capture any of the images.

Performance:

The unit is quick. Interactive functions are faster then either my HR20 or the R15. Definently faster the D10/D11. Channel changing, is pretty good... but it is not "surf" fast.


So that is about it... The D12-300... a Basic Receiver...
No Frills, No Chills... unless you like the black outside...


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Discussion Thread

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=77035


----------

